# NARS Laguna Love-FOTD



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 9, 2008)

Geez, I haven´t posted a FOTD in forever, let alone worn a full face on a weekday lol!!!


FACE
Dior Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup
UD Surreal Skin MMU
NARS Laguna Bronzer
Milani luminous blush
highlighter shade from MAC Accentuate/Sculpt

EYES
Artdeco eye shadow base
NARS Laguna Bronzer-lid!!!!!!!!! OMG what a gorgeous color, why did I not think of using it as an e/s before?
MAC e/s Vanilla and the highlighter shade from MAC Accentuate/Sculpt- browbone
some dark brown NYX e/s-crease
L´Oreal H.I.P. cream liner black
Astor brow pencil+Benefit Browzings Light
DiorShow Blackout mascara

LIPS
MAC l/l Subculture
The Balm Plump your pucker l/g in Cocoa my Coconut (my favorite nude)


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey pretty girl!  It's great to see a post from you!  You look lovely as ever!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

wow how gorgeous are you!!! love laguna on the yes good idea!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Apr 9, 2008)

This is really pretty...nice to see you posting


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 9, 2008)

you are stunningly beautiful! and your makeup looks great.


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow...you are so pretty!! really beautiful girl...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2008)

God you're GORGEOUS. Just amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great as usual.Your liner looks perfect!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks, girls!!! It feels nice to get all made up after (what it feels like) weeks of the bare minimum of makeup (I´m in scrubs at the hospital all day, yuck!).

Btw I really should stop lurking and start commenting on some FOTDs, I´m in awe of the skills (and beauty!) people have on here!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 

 
_Great as usual.Your liner looks perfect!_

 
funny you mention that. I have used MAC fluidliners before (but for some reason they dried up so fast and became impossible to use), and now I got some L´Oreal H.I.P cream liners during my last trip to the US. I love them! They´re so creamy and give awesome color payoff. And they´re cheaper than MAC


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2008)

You look so pretty!!!! I love the look


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 9, 2008)

u're gorgeous! love the look!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, you're gorgeous. Love the make up!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_funny you mention that. I have used MAC fluidliners before (but for some reason they dried up so fast and became impossible to use), and now I got some L´Oreal H.I.P cream liners during my last trip to the US. I love them! They´re so creamy and give awesome color payoff. And they´re cheaper than MAC_

 
I'm so glad you said something about that!My fluidliner is sooo freakin dry and it's hard to get onto the brush,and i've been wanting to try out the H.I.P liner you're talking about.So now i know they are good i'm gonna have to go buy me some!Yay! lol


----------



## mslitta (Apr 9, 2008)

love it. That is so soft and natural.


----------



## damsel (Apr 9, 2008)

you look lovely


----------



## vcanady (Apr 9, 2008)

Your absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE Laguna as an eyeshadow. I discovered this on accident kinda when I was out to dinner a while ago, checked my makeup, and realized that all my eyeshadow had rubbed away [this was pre UDPP, haha]. I threw some Laguna on my lids and now its my perfect shimmery brown eyeshadow ever since haha.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 9, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## Baby Mac (Apr 9, 2008)

Your stunning...the makeup looks lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your face reminds me of the model "Kylie Bax"..


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## LOCa (Apr 9, 2008)

Are You A Model?

If Your Not You Should Be. It Would Be A Waste Of A Pretty Face.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 9, 2008)

Beautiful! And i love cocoa my coconuts too!


----------



## Jenna_x (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! You are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this look.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, Anders... you look amazing. I always love the glow your face gives out...


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Wow, Anders... you look amazing. I always love the glow your face gives out..._

 
Cellers!! I totally forgot you were on here too. Yay


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 10, 2008)

So pretty!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Are You A Model?

If Your Not You Should Be. It Would Be A Waste Of A Pretty Face._

 
thank you. I do model occasionally, but Austria is not a great place for that as you can imagine. Unless you have an agency that can send you places, which I don´t have


----------



## simplykat (Apr 10, 2008)

you are so gorgeous! i love the lip color


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous look


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 10, 2008)

On *Fire!!!*


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_On *Fire!!!*_

 
haha, thank you!


----------



## strawberry (Apr 10, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

So frickin gorgeous. You remind me of the glam ladies in James Bond movies, lol.


----------



## soulstar (Apr 11, 2008)

You looks so beautiful and glowy! I wish I could like that everyday! Hahaha


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_So frickin gorgeous. You remind me of the glam ladies in James Bond movies, lol._

 
wow that´s a cool compliment!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulstar* 

 
_You looks so beautiful and glowy! I wish I could like that everyday! Hahaha_

 
me too! lol


----------



## sincola (Apr 11, 2008)

You are very pretty!! 

I had never thought about using the Laguna on my eyelids!! That is really a good idea!! I like it so much; I have to try it on.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Apr 12, 2008)

I Love Cocoa my Nut Too!! Its one of the only products i buy over and over.. i use it so much i run out in like a month..so unlike me!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 12, 2008)

What's up Doc!!
You are my McDreamy, look out old men, she's not good if you got an old ticker.  Well, you have come a long way in beauty since you were Arielle.  Hot as always, hope you and fiance'/husband are well.  Cheers!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## karrieleigh (Apr 12, 2008)

Great idea with Laguna, i'll have to try it. You are simply stunning, great look.


----------



## MissCreoula (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice to see you posting again! I've had a few lemmings because of you in the best (Benefit Hoola...which I'm still lemming but trying to finish off my bronzers). 
You look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 13, 2008)

So pretty...


----------



## tchristi (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Such a shimmery and pretty look.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_What's up Doc!!
You are my McDreamy, look out old men, she's not good if you got an old ticker.  Well, you have come a long way in beauty since you were Arielle.  Hot as always, hope you and fiance'/husband are well.  Cheers!_

 
Thanks, sweetie!
hehe you´re right. After being on a good makeup forum for a while I bet everyone´s skills will improve a great deal. 
Yes my fiancé is doing well, I´m excited to see fly to the US to see him again in summer.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_Nice to see you posting again! I've had a few lemmings because of you in the best (Benefit Hoola...which I'm still lemming but trying to finish off my bronzers). 
You look gorgeous as usual!_

 
thank you. I actually barely use Benefit Hoola anymore since I love NARS Laguna so much-but both give an entirely different effect so I might end up loving Hoola again sometime


----------



## kimmae17 (May 29, 2008)

oh my gosh that looks amazing! lagunas going onmy eyes tomorrow!!


----------



## Navessa (May 30, 2008)

smokin' hot!!

great idea about languna has e/s!!!


----------



## Myranda (May 30, 2008)

You are beautiful!


----------



## MadameXK (May 30, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

I love Laguna!!! Very Very Pretty Look!!


----------



## mylaila (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow you look so beautyful.
Can you tell me where you put Nars laguna (in your face) on? All over?


----------



## Jot (Jun 23, 2008)

that is so beautiful xx


----------



## Gadook (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the look! could you maybe think of a simillar shadow?, i don't have Nars where I live...


----------



## snugglebunny (Jun 29, 2008)

you're so GORGEOUS!!! love your perfect lashes


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 29, 2008)

You're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## midget (Jun 30, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Celly (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow! your gorgeous. Love the Laguna Love look also.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2008)

it makes your eyes pop!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 7, 2008)

You look so fresh and lovely, definately a master of subtle, glowy looks!


----------

